# What fishing related item(s) have you purchased lately?



## wihil (Feb 2, 2013)

Saw the on another forum, and realized it kept reminding me of thing I just NEED to have - and usually forget about until after I get back from the tackle shop.

Could be anything, for any species - just interested to see what other fishermen/women are buying. For example:

Today I picked up 6 new Storm Smash Shads. Different pattern/rattle than the Flickershad's I used last fall, kind of anxious to get the out trolling. 

And more tip up line. Got spooled... #-o


----------



## panFried (Feb 2, 2013)

4 Rapala Shad Raps of different flavors. My absolute favorite any day any time.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2013)

Lowrance hds 10, its my time of yr for some upgrades.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Two bags of wacky worms!


----------



## Tusker (Feb 2, 2013)

I picked up two Strike King Bitsy Minnows, Rebel Crickhopper, and a black Rooster Tail today. I'm ready for some bream fishing.


----------



## floundahman (Feb 3, 2013)

Just ordered from Cabela's; 1 trout net, 2 pairs of nippers, one set of forceps and a new fly box to go with the 26 new flies I just bought from Dick's. I'm getting ready for trout season which opens April 6. Can't get here fast enough.


----------



## fish devil (Feb 3, 2013)

:twisted: Picked up a few Rapala DT-20 crankbaits from the local Dick's Sporting Goods. They only had a few left.


----------



## wihil (Feb 4, 2013)

A spool of Suffix Elite in 12#, a bunch of beads, some Gami Octopus #2's, and clevises. 

Guess who's making harnesses tonight....


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 4, 2013)

I got HDS7 last Thursday. Waiting for the new Lowrance Lake insite HD/3D chip to come out in March. :lol: 

https://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Products/Mapping/Lake-InsightHD-2013-en-us.aspx


----------



## nlester (Feb 4, 2013)

I wanted a compact way to store some jigs. I bought the panfish wrap below. It seemed like a good idea but the ziplocks don't work very well.
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...0051_548803_-1__?N=272574546&Ntt=wrap&Ntk=All

I should have bought the Extreme 360 Tackle binder below
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...05_-1__?N=272574547&Ntt=tackle+binder&Ntk=All

Then I should have tossed away the ziplock dividers that come with the binder and spent the money for either or the two dividers below.
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...0151_10051_607208_-1?ICID=CRT:0130-40726-1112

or 
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...0151_10051_607208_-1?ICID=CRT:0130-40726-1112


----------



## JMichael (Feb 4, 2013)

Trying to get my spider rig setup and some other gear before spring. In the last few days I've picked up 

4 x Pinnacle Tiny Deadbolt Baitcast Reel Right-handed
2 x Mr. Crappie® Slab Shaker™ 12' L Freshwater Graphite Rod
2 x Lew's® Wally Marshall™ Signature Series 14' ML Freshwater Crappie Rod
A Berkley® Havoc Small Tackle Bag
A Humminbird Fishinbuddy 120
2 dozen Yo-Yo's
A Cabela's 12v 8AH battery and charger + 12v to 9v regulator 
And assorted sinkers, slip floaters, etc.

Still have to pick up a new battery for the TM before spring.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmmmm, group 27 deep cycle battery..two 72" piano hinges, looking at a new trailer today since I broke the tongue on my old one. ](*,)


----------



## JMichael (Feb 5, 2013)

bigwave said:


> I broke the tongue on my old one. ](*,)


Ouch, should we not ask how you managed to break it?


----------



## bigwave (Feb 6, 2013)

I broke the tongue trying to free it up where it pivots. It was a tilt trailer and the saltwater corroded the joint together. I just pushed down and it tore the beam in half right where the u-bolt was. Oh well it was on its last leg anyways. I can find another trailer cheaper than having my old one fixed. I will post some pics later in the trailer section when I find a replacement.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 6, 2013)

Finding/breaking it that way beats the alternative of it breaking while you were towing it down the road. :shock:


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just ordered a CArburator Rebuild kit for my 1957 Johnson 18hp. 
Moved the boat into the garage to rebuild the carb, install a car stereo/speakers I have laying around, replace the bow roller, and replace the bow stop. 

Plus I need to make up some crawler/sucker harnas rigs for Walley fishing. Going to try and learn to catch Walleye this year. 

Seriously considering a drift sock.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 7, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Finding/breaking it that way beats the alternative of it breaking while you were towing it down the road. :shock:


You got that right..


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 7, 2013)

Got a Rapala Shad Rap, Jointed Rapala, Jitterbug and Storm Hot 'N Tot for X-Mas. Also grabbed a few more Shad Raps and a jointed Rapala in Pike color from Dicks on sale recently. Seriously thinking about upgrading my F/F this spring too. Currently painting my new bunk boards for the boat, saw some composite garage door liner boards that I'm going to use for slicks, I'll let you know how they work out.

Edit: Forgot, I also bought two new seats for the boat, the basic Wise folding seats. Picked up two from BPS on sale for $19.99 each, simple, sturdy and easy to clean.


----------



## floundahman (Feb 7, 2013)

I bought 2 copper john flies to try this Sat. Hopefully the trout are biting.


----------



## wihil (Feb 7, 2013)

Hanr3 said:


> Just ordered a CArburator Rebuild kit for my 1957 Johnson 18hp.
> Moved the boat into the garage to rebuild the carb, install a car stereo/speakers I have laying around, replace the bow roller, and replace the bow stop.
> 
> Plus I need to make up some crawler/sucker harnas rigs for Walley fishing. Going to try and learn to catch Walleye this year.
> ...



Harnesses are super easy to tie up, but don't fall victim to "blade-itis". I've already got more than I use, but that's not stopping me from buying more for some reason.

Also - I LOVE my driftsock, but you can try it out first with a couple 5gal buckets with some holes in them. They'll do the same thing for cheap, but they don't pack down as nice. 


On topic - a few more jointed Shadraps, I didn't have the fire/blazing tiger ones yet....


----------



## Fishin-joe (Feb 7, 2013)

A Minnkota 45' 55lb new in box trolling motor for my boat and scored this for $300 at Bass Pro Shops Clearence center in Springfield, MO.

Installing it on Sat. if weather permits LOL.


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2013)

I bought a new 3 d background and a new fuval x5 filter 
the tank is looking good 

lol


----------



## ecirb_88 (Feb 7, 2013)

i bought all the stuff i need to make a worm farm about a month ago! not sure how many worms have been produced yet! but once i count them in a month or so ill let you all know how it goes!


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 7, 2013)

salt or fresh redbug. salt is my wifes hobby.I just get to do maintenance and repairs lol :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2013)

Just purchased a new Abu Garcia Revo Inshore Saltwater Spinning Reel - can you say Nano Shell! 


Cannot wait !


----------



## kycolonel138th (Feb 10, 2013)

:USA1: Johnson for parts :beer:


----------



## phideux (Feb 10, 2013)

Went to Wal-Mart a few weeks ago, picked up a new tackle box, while I was there I found a bunch of good hooks and swivels, and some Spiderwire on clearance, I'm pretty well stocked up now.


----------



## wihil (Feb 15, 2013)

Picked up the new FF specific Flickershad colors for the upcoming walleye season. Just need Scheels and Basspro to get their custom colors in too so I can see if there's any more cranks I need to get before softwater hits.

8)


----------



## parkerdog (Feb 15, 2013)

Bought a quantum rod the other day. The response series so I can try out the micro quides on the cheap.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 16, 2013)

Still getting ready for spring. Picked up a Shimano spinning reel, a Minn Kota TM plug and receptacle, some balsa slip floaters, a 29 series deep cycle battery, a new battery box, and some misc electrical connectors.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 17, 2013)

i'm waiting for the boaters/sportsman show on the march 1 st. weekend. plan to pick up a fish finder and a new trolling motor.maybe a new flyrod if the price is right.last year we ended up with a weekend cabin rental at one of the fishing lodge displays. i'll post the results


----------



## Moedaddy (Feb 17, 2013)

Road Runner type lures, curl tail crappies jigs and some jig heads


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Last summer I booked a family reunion to Kentucky Beach Resort. Discovered KBR via the Bloomington Fish and Feather show last winter. Great resort!!!!

WE ended up with about 25 fmaily members and they had no problem accomidating all our unique needs. Its a Mom & Pop resort, that runs a first class operation. They have condo's, hotels rooms, and cabins for the guest to rent. Covered and uncoverd boat docks. Free inground pool, plus a sand beach with a floating dock and sand they haul in year after year. They are off the beaten path ont eh Blood River, great fishing!!!!


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 21, 2013)

Trip to Bass Pro today... picked up Lowrance Elite 4x DSI, Ram mount, Frabill Power Stow folding net, Worth Anchor mate and some other assorted items.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 22, 2013)

4 10xd's yesterday, stuck them in the mail for custom paint today, never imagined id stick a 100 dollar bill in 4 crankbaits. Oh well, cant take it with us when were fone.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2013)

Bugpac said:


> 4 10xd's yesterday, stuck them in the mail for custom paint today, never imagined id stick a 100 dollar bill in 4 crankbaits. Oh well, cant take it with us when were fone.




Who's painting them?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 22, 2013)

A guy local to lake lanier. 10.00 to paint is all, 15.00 for the dag gon bait.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 22, 2013)

Heres some of his work.


----------



## wihil (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not a fish, but I'd chew on them. 

Could help myself, two more Flickershads and a $40 order of beads...


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 24, 2013)

Went to a show yesterday and got a couple things, cashion 7 foot mh baitcasting rod, a pair of zeko fishing shoes, and a few rugby jigs. Now if the damb ice would just melt. :LOL2:


----------



## fish devil (Feb 24, 2013)

:twisted: Picked up a TD Zillion baitcaster(lefty), Venom tubes, and some chatterbaits at our yearly GTG at a local tackle store. 10%-15% off all items. Bass Pro Adrian Avena (FLW TOUR) showed up with boxes full of Halo rods.


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm close to pulling the trigger on a new hds8 to go with the hds7 touch i got for xmas. i want to link them. 
i bought some buzz jets at the local show and a few othwe top water baits.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 24, 2013)

Recently picked up a 7' RAZR rod for jigging purposes. Can't wait to get it on the water as it has amazing feel. Got a new 3 bank charger for the boat, new to me Motorguide 24 volt, 75 pound thrust trolling motor and hope to pull the trigger on a 998c SI Humminbird tomorrow. Lots more to come for the new boat in the next few weeks. 35 new Omega Custom Tackle jigs in 5 different colors.


----------



## Zum (Feb 25, 2013)

7 wt.Shorestalker,orvis bass taper,ross reel...need a new trolling motor


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 25, 2013)

Just ordered my 2nd Daiwa Saltist 4000 


Another Canal crusher!


----------



## kjames (Feb 26, 2013)

Picked up some waders for my daughter some new flies and of course had to have a new fly box. Gearing up for opening trout season here in MO. What is awesome is my ten yr old daughter is freaking ecstatic, so dad has the best excuse ever to go and the wife cant give me no crap. Well now its just on both of us. Thinking of new hip waders for myself. Shopping for a boat trailer found a great buy on craigslist but its for a 18-20 footer. Still should go look at it. 



Just livin the dream wishing I was wetting a line


----------



## panFried (Feb 26, 2013)

kjames said:


> Picked up some waders for my daughter some new flies and of course had to have a new fly box. Gearing up for opening trout season here in MO. What is awesome is my ten yr old daughter is freaking ecstatic, so dad has the best excuse ever to go and the wife cant give me no crap. Well now its just on both of us. Thinking of new hip waders for myself. Shopping for a boat trailer found a great buy on craigslist but its for a 18-20 footer. Still should go look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just livin the dream wishing I was wetting a line


Which park? My fav is Bennett, but Montauk is very close second.


----------



## kjames (Feb 27, 2013)

Bennett, picked some hip waders for myself,dicks sporting goods had them just to cheap


----------



## kjames (Feb 27, 2013)

I have never been any where else than Bennett so I guess that makes it my favorite. One of these days I will have to spread my wings!


----------



## panFried (Feb 27, 2013)

Zone 2 in the deep corner. I love going in and skoolin the know-it-alls (look good in nice gear and no talent). If you know what mean.


----------



## juggernot (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a few Rapala Rippin raps in 2 sizes and can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Jmox (Feb 27, 2013)

I just ordered my lowrance elite-4 combo for my tracker. Cant wait to be able to look at my finder and see all the good holes and slots to fish :mrgreen:


----------



## wihil (Feb 28, 2013)

That Elite 4 is a heck of a lot of finder for the money.

I picked up some new plastics - TriggerX minnows in chart/pearl, Shad, and goldenshiner, and the TriggerX leeches. No clue if they'll do anything at all, but they were marked down pretty heavy, and I'd have more into two dozen crawlers for the whole mess.

I need to get better with plastics.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 1, 2013)

Stainless steel plier set that cabelas had in the bargain cave. I also picked up a garmin echo 200. And some new jigs


----------



## lswoody (Mar 2, 2013)

Bought a KVD 2.5 crankbait in sexy shad color and a Rick Clunn RC2 crankbait in the same color yeasterday.


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 2, 2013)

Being Lowrance had $300 rebate going I picked up a second HDS-7 and Lss2 structure scan package.  
I can not wait for ice to get off lakes now to go try it out.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 3, 2013)

picked up a humminbird 597 hd di and a minn kota endura max 40 lb. trolling motor motor today at the sportsman show. saved a little over $150 plus $70 in manufacturers rebates.i just might get a bimini top made with the savings.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 3, 2013)

:twisted: Hit the South Jersey Bass Club Assosiation annual flea market yesterday. Plenty of awesome deals to be found. I picked up 4 Rapala DT-20 crankbaits (new in box) for $3 a piece. Good deals on name brand jigs. =D>


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you to Dick's Sporting Goods for your pre season sales.... Bought a Skeet Reese Crank Bait rod $89 and got a Skeet Reese 70R Baitcaster free ($79 value). Also picked up a bunch of Strike King Cranks on sale buy one get one 50% off.


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 12, 2013)

Getting ready for phase 2 of modding, so Ive been amassing stuff since December while waiting for the good weather...thus far,
Motorguide 30lb trolling motor
Vertical rod holders
Horizontal rod holders
Circuit breakers
4 gang marine switches with breakers
Battery switch
Large two handed pop rivet gun
Red LED strips
Plano soft sided bag with trays
Daiwa rod reel combo
Bob Izumi collection of favourite Bass baits

And i just dropped off my 'Rude 9.9 to get a full tuneup, prop etc..
I Cant wait to get goin!


----------



## JMichael (Mar 13, 2013)

Weather is starting to turn here so I've be able to get out and work on the boat lately. Went to Lowes and Academy Sports today and picked up a few more items. 

2x 500gph bilge pumps
A bilge plumbing kit
A 4 position aerator timer
An 8' tree stake that I'm going to try to make a shallow water anchor with
A sheet of 5/8 exterior ply for my front deck and a quart of spar varnish
Some PVC fittings for my boat cover frame and other misc stuff


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 14, 2013)

A fishing license.


----------



## vahunter (Mar 14, 2013)

With all of these fish finder purchases someone's gotta have a decent one for sale  looking at the elite 5x or the elite 4x DSI


----------



## wihil (Mar 14, 2013)

vahunter said:


> With all of these fish finder purchases someone's gotta have a decent one for sale  looking at the elite 5x or the elite 4x DSI



I'd say get them both - but if your going to do that, just get the Elite 7x - I've seen them go around 450ish or less...

On topic - 

The three new Salmo Hornet colors for this season... stupid crankbait addiction.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 15, 2013)

Just picked up a new abu garcia vendetta 7 foot medium action casting rod for $59. Its the old one not the newest one but should work great for shallow square bill cranks.


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2013)

I just need the weather to warm up so i can install my new hds7 and hds8 with the lss-2 transducer


----------



## frenchythefisherman (Mar 16, 2013)

I am ready to upgrade to a HDS7 I went to sportsmans warehouse last Tuesday and they were out  so I will have to wait. It looks like a very nice unit. The ice is just coming off at Willard bay, look out wipers and walleye here I come.


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 16, 2013)

Just bought another "much needed" fishing pole, several lures and general supplies. We are just waiting for a little bit better weather to get the boat ready to go.


----------



## panFried (Mar 17, 2013)

3 Trout tags, 2 2013 MO fishing licenses, and 1 jar power bait for the son. All lead to a great weekend of trout fishing at Montauk Springs!


----------



## kjames (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol sounds like me, but I don't look good I can't actually fly fish more just using the pole like a old cane pole dipping


----------



## 200racing (Mar 18, 2013)

i took advantage of the bps classic.

8 bomber model a.
10 rod socks

8ft skeet reese flipping rod

7.2ft mh skeet reese microguide rod

lh 7.1 pro qualifier

50lb & 30lb power pro

12lb seagar flouro

a bunch of little croppie stuff for a trip i took to grenada lake.

8 jigs

several types of flipping plastics.

hooks and weights.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 18, 2013)

Picked up an Anchor Reign and a new stereo system for the new boat. I got a very nice Clarion head unit, four 6.5" speakers with tweets and a 10" sub with an amp. The boat will not just be for fishing.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 18, 2013)

Well this was the year for new line on all the spinning and casting reels , replaced all the fly tippet and leader material, 4 dozen or so flies, 2013 license of course, including steelhead, salmon, sturgeon and hatchery harvest tags, kill switch/lanyard for the OB. And then I played fill-in-the-blank on the terminal tackle. Seems like there are always a lot of blanks to fill in. Can't wait to put this stuff to good use.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 18, 2013)

Deer belly hair to start tying some bass and salt water flies.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 19, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> Deer belly hair to start tying some bass and salt water flies.


And all this time I've been throwing that stuff away when I could have sold it. :?


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 19, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Bass n flats said:
> 
> 
> > Deer belly hair to start tying some bass and salt water flies.
> ...



If you tan the hide I'll take them, belly hair and buck tails


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 21, 2013)

Picking up a couple of new rods tomorrow........St. Croix Eyecon and a St. Croix Mojo Bass


----------



## wihil (Mar 21, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> Picking up a couple of new rods tomorrow........St. Croix Eyecon and a St. Croix Mojo Bass



You're gonna like 'em.  Wish I had gone the Mojo route over my W&M Skeet, but I'm a fan of most things St.Croix.


----------



## panFried (Mar 21, 2013)

wihil said:


> thewalleyehunter said:
> 
> 
> > Picking up a couple of new rods tomorrow........St. Croix Eyecon and a St. Croix Mojo Bass
> ...



Agreed! I have St. Croix fly rod... Awesome


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 22, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> Picking up a couple of new rods tomorrow........St. Croix Eyecon and a St. Croix Mojo Bass



Got them this morning......can't wait to put them to use!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 22, 2013)

A new boat!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 22, 2013)

Might be easier to tell you what I haven't bought. #-o


----------



## tnriverluver (Mar 22, 2013)

Word to the wise, don't keep all your receipts for your fishing stuff. I just sat down and added up over $30,000 in stuff from the last two years including 3 boats purchased since April of 2011. At least besides maybe a few minnows or crickets, I think I may finally be done for a while now. New rod and reels, depth finders, baits, carpet, pumps, outboards, trolling motors, batteries, and on and on, what have I not bought #-o


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 22, 2013)

i figure you cant put a price on happiness,and fishing and camping make me happy.i know my bills are in the tens of thousands,but i don't care . right now i'm in the market for a new camper so i can do more weekend fishing getaways,and my better half is totally on board, pun intended


----------



## vahunter (Mar 25, 2013)

Elite 4x with long (6") ram mount


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 25, 2013)

Jigs jigs and more jigs, oh and stinger hooks


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 25, 2013)

And I forgot, new boat project


----------



## wihil (Apr 3, 2013)

WOO! 

New licenses for inland and Great Lakes.... BRING ON OPEN WATER!


WOOOOO!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 3, 2013)

More aluminum angle, rivets and renewed my tins registration.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 3, 2013)

I got some cute little Soft Bait Turtles. They have Baby Crabs orderd for me too.
I bought the special weighted hooks for the Turtles.

I asked my son in Wasilla AK: "Do you want some Rubber Crabs for the Halibut?" :lol: 
He said: "Its all White here dad, we wont be fishing for some time yet!" :roll: 

Just for the itchiness of the cause, I might put some new line on my Bass and Crappie reels.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Apr 10, 2013)

scheels outfitters tournament rod 7' medium and a pfleuger purist to go on it. also a ton of spoons and bucktails


----------



## fender66 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll tell you what I won't buy any more of.....

Shimano Rods. I've been a huge fan of Shimano rods for many years. Last year, they changed their handle design on ALL their rods and it's a piece of junk. Comfort level is good, but the glue they use to secure the handle to the rod doesn't last and you can lose your reels right off of them when the handle slips down the blank. YES.....I'm speaking from experience.

Next step.....I'm writing Shimano.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 10, 2013)

fender66 said:


> I'll tell you what I won't buy any more of.....
> 
> Shimano Rods. I've been a huge fan of Shimano rods for many years. Last year, they changed their handle design on ALL their rods and it's a piece of junk. Comfort level is good, but the glue they use to secure the handle to the rod doesn't last and you can lose your reels right off of them when the handle slips down the blank. YES.....I'm speaking from experience.
> 
> Next step.....I'm writing Shimano.


That sucks! Hopefully they'll replace the reel and refund the rod!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 10, 2013)

vahunter said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you what I won't buy any more of.....
> ...



Bass Pro refunded me the rod money, no questions. Shimano responded within 30 minutes and they are going to send me a curado. I'm impressed! They were very nice so far.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 10, 2013)

New fishing license and a couple shad raps.


----------



## wihil (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome to see Shimano stand up and take some action. Hope the new rod works better!

On topic -

$40 worth of Salmo Hornets... #-o Seriously, I think I'm done with cranks this year. (of course I say that all the time, and I don't have a good collection of stick baits yet....) The new colors are pretty 8) though...


----------



## wingsnhammers (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently respooled 2 baitcasters with Spiderwire ultimate Mono. I am not really impressed with it. I also bought a few colors of Gambler Big EZ and a few Gambler worms. Then noticed that I was getting low on lizards, and ended up buying a pack of regular Zoom worms and a pack of Yum saleemanders. 

Next on the list is a new rod for my worm/lizard rig and some new line to replace this Spiderwire. I'm not even counting the boat. I still need to deck it, add a rod/gun locker, and get a bow mount trolling motor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 17, 2013)

Two new Shimano reels and two custom made 30# rods for inshore grouper fishing... untold dollars on my SeaArk rebirth and more to spend on who knows :shock:


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 19, 2013)

New eye jigging rod, new reel, braid, about 30 jigs, 4 dozen minnows, swivels, leader, stinger hooks...

That was just Sunday.. #-o


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 19, 2013)

Needed a new reel for my ultralight. Picked up a Tica cs500. Haven't tried it yet but it seems like a very nice reel. Very smooth.


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 19, 2013)

Saw a listing on Craigslist for a never-used Lews Tournament Pro high speed (TP1SH) for $100.
When I met the kid who was selling it, he said it had been given to him...and then he asked me what it was worth.
I said "apparently $100"...stuck the money in his hand, and the reel in my jacket pocket.

(it's a $200 reel)...


----------



## fender66 (Apr 19, 2013)

RivRunR said:


> Saw a listing on Craigslist for a never-used Lews Tournament Pro high speed (TP1SH) for $100.
> When I met the kid who was selling it, he said it had been given to him...and then he asked me what it was worth.
> I said "apparently $100"...stuck the money in his hand, and the reel in my jacket pocket.
> 
> (it's a $200 reel)...



You're going to love it. I have 6 Lewis...2 of which are the new BB1 ..love them all!


----------



## bigwave (Apr 20, 2013)

A new water pump, and boy has it been fun trying to figure it out...... #-o


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 25, 2013)

the wife just snuck in a whole bunch of fittings into her latest McMaster-carr order.im gonna build me a bimini top out of 1 1/4" tube.  . i just need to scrounge some top fabric and learn to use a sewing machine :LOL2:


----------



## Team Colibri (Apr 29, 2013)

Just spent a few bucks on wires etc to get my HDS 5 wired up on my boat. (Been using it for icefishing so far, but the ice is gone now so time to get the boat ready)


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 10, 2013)

New carpet, cupholders, livewell light, switch panel and a used 55# Minnkota Powerdrive w/Auto Pilot and Co-Pilot


----------



## FreshWaterLover (May 10, 2013)

Just bought a Bass Tracker, I think that counts. Have actually spent a ton of money in the last month on a new kayak then fully rigging it, and now the boat. Haven't picked up the boat yet, will take delivery in about a week. Then can focus on any extra rigging for it.

Also picked up some rod socks (getting really tired of untangling lines after transporting), a few extra plano boxes, a couple of frogs, and some gulp minnows while at BassPro the other day.


----------



## bigwave (May 10, 2013)

10 pounds of squid.


----------



## bcbouy (May 15, 2013)

just picked up a new drink holder to replace the one i stepped on #-o and a new eagle claw reel for my 4 weight flyrod.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2013)

bigwave said:


> 10 pounds of squid.




Mahi candy!


----------



## Keystone (May 15, 2013)

Some pre-made worm harnesses (darn hands hurt too much to tie myself).


----------



## fender66 (May 15, 2013)

Flippin hooks, flippin baits


----------



## Keystone (May 15, 2013)

Well, change that.

Just purchased a MinnKota PD45, quick release plate, Ice chest mount and ice chest livewell rigging from AMAZON for the new boat.


----------



## Abraham (May 16, 2013)

Bought an ABT Multi Rig a couple weeks ago. Haven't had any luck with it yet.


----------



## Ringo Steele (May 16, 2013)

Just picked up a Hurricane Calico Jack 7' M inshore spinning rod to use with my Shimano Sahara 3000 reel for use at the coast. Hope to get in some puppy drum and flounder action this spring and summer near Topsail Island, NC.  

Maybe Father's Day will bring a Echo 200 fishfinder as well??? [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2013)

fender66 said:


> Flippin hooks, flippin baits




Flippin with Fender!


----------



## fender66 (May 16, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Flippin hooks, flippin baits
> ...



Today....drop shot worms/weights.

Tournament this weekend and I'm going to introduce myself to drop shotting. Going into this one pretty confident that we can at least do well. Hope I'm not setting myself up for a disappointment. This lake hasn't been very good to me....but each time I go....it gets a little better.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2013)

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...




You will win - it is Fender Friday tomorrow


----------



## fender66 (May 16, 2013)

> You will win - it is Fender Friday tomorrow



:mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 8) :mrgreen: 

Just practicing my winner's smile!


----------



## panFried (Jun 15, 2013)

Taking my son on Fathers Day fishing trip Sunday and Monday, so we picked up a bunch of kid friendly lures. Beetle spins, squirming grubs, spinners, road runner, rooster tails and panfish assassins. Can't wait!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jun 23, 2013)

Smokin deal on CL, Picked this NIB Shimano Trinidad 30a for $375 
https://images.craigslist.org/3I23M83N95Ga5K25Had63f722d449f3451f77.jpg
Matched it with this New Shimano Trevala TVC66H jig rod. $100. Happy Father's Day to
ME!


----------



## Team Colibri (Jul 29, 2013)

Just won an auction on eBay for a NIB Lowrance HDS 5x. I have the HDS 5 ff/ chartplotter already, and look forward to networking the two. Should make a good combination for viewing both 83 and 200 kHz at the same time, one on each screen.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Lord....my list is never ending!

The last big purchase was a Humminbird 998 HD DI SI. Sigh.... #-o


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 29, 2013)

Driftmaster 18in. T-bar rod holder. Used my Cabelas point on these so they were nearly free


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 30, 2013)

every time I go to the tackle store I pick up a pack or two of white/silver super flukes, offset shank hooks, pack or two of 4 inch tubes in pumpkin/green/purple and some wide gap hooks. I have more than I know what to do with but I cant go without buying some seeings I use them so much...


----------



## wihil (Jul 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324181#p324181 said:


> shawnfish » Today, 00:56[/url]"]every time I go to the tackle store I pick up a pack or two of white/silver super flukes, offset shank hooks, pack or two of 4 inch tubes in pumpkin/green/purple and some wide gap hooks. I have more than I know what to do with but I cant go without buying some seeings I use them so much...



Oh it's not just you - I've been buying up a pack or two of plastics and jig heads every time I swing past the tackle place too. Most haven't even been opened, but dang it I NEED that color...

:lol:


----------



## WaterWaif (Jul 31, 2013)

For the 97 ,a cover,spare prop,hubs (with bearings of course),wheels,tires,guide bunk carpet,plugs,spare tire holder.
Only bunk roller replacement next,likely going to add another at rear cross member.


----------



## bcbouy (Aug 1, 2013)

picked up another :roll: fly reel.this ones an Amundsen,for my 6 weight.killed the bearings on the old one.oh,and an 8 foot slide in pop up truck camper.


----------



## tnriverluver (Aug 1, 2013)

14 Bandit 300 series crankbaits. Basspro has free shipping over $75 :LOL2:


----------



## sid (Aug 3, 2013)

pflueger president 

its actually the second one, my wife already had one and we all liked it... I couldn't buy one sooner because we have a rule, the one who catches big fish gets an upgrade :mrgreen: we all started out with extremely cheap fishing gear, and are slowly working our way up 


and yes my wife caught the most big fish :twisted: but im slowly catching up :mrgreen:


----------



## Kismet (Aug 3, 2013)

Uh...not my fault, it followed me home. :? 









(OK, I'm told maybe it IS my fault, since I put it on the trailer. But really, it followed me home.) :roll:


----------



## wihil (Aug 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324664#p324664 said:


> Kismet » Today, 10:03[/url]"]Uh...not my fault, it followed me home. :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not seeing a problem for you - but I can imagine a lot of ducks that might be very nervous come fall with a rig like that.

For me -

3 colors of leadcore, and a new spool of 30# test PP. Found a reel that needed a purpose, and it's going to have one.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319880#p319880 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » Sun Jun 23, 2013 4:57 pm[/url]"]Smokin deal on CL, Picked this NIB Shimano Trinidad 30a for $375
> https://images.craigslist.org/3I23M83N95Ga5K25Had63f722d449f3451f77.jpg
> Matched it with this New Shimano Trevala TVC66H jig rod. $100. Happy Father's Day to
> ME!




Nice setup!


----------



## Kam357 (Aug 9, 2013)

erm were to start got the boat will post pics soon when Im done with the paint work on it it fallowed Me home and a zebco Hawg Seeker Combo thought Id attempt My Hand at Catfishing that might go one or two ways always Bass Fished and the assorted stuff for that hooks and stink bait witch Im learning you dont open that up in an enclosed space to see if it acculy stinks.......


----------



## PGRChaplain (Aug 11, 2013)

Rod Holders at Bass Pro.


----------



## MikeA57 (Aug 11, 2013)

New Edge hand steer 45 lb bow mount trolling motor. 

https://simage1.sportsmansguide.com/adimgs/l/2/217303_ts.jpg

Now, if I could just get around to getting it installed!!!


----------



## wihil (Aug 16, 2013)

Got the motor I've been after for a year, a new to me, mid 80's Johnson 15Hp. 

Marginal weight increase, but the transom's rated for an 18Hp Fast Twin which weighs more than this one (and I'm svelt enough). Can't wait to get out on the water with it!! 

Mike -

Nice looking motor there, I didn't know they made them like that. Now you've got me thinking.... :-k


----------



## rickybobbybend (Aug 18, 2013)

So I move to Alaska for a new job and one of the first things I do is go to a local fishing shop to get acquainted. A nice guy, who turns out to be the owner, walks over and we start a conversation about taking salmon and big 'bows on flies. He asks what I "intend to carry" I start to talk 7 wt. rods and he stops me. He was asking what firearm I would be packing! Long story short, I now know that 30,000 of of the 31,500 Grizzly Bears in North America are in Alaska and every one of them likes salmon. So recent fishing-related purchases include 4 cans of bear spray, a 10mm Glock and a couple of on-going shooting classes. Who would have guessed? The up side is that pistol shooting is a new hobby I really enjoy.


----------



## Swampfox88 (Aug 28, 2013)

Got a pelican box to protect my valuables on the water , and a yeti cooler and I love em both great additions and hope to have them both forever.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I don't even know where I would begin that conversation. I guess if we're only talking the last month I would have to say a couple new Muskie Baits and a Beckman Net.


----------



## Team Colibri (Aug 28, 2013)

Blue Sea WeatherDeck switchpanel with 8 switches, a 12V-outlet and an additional USB-outlet. Looking forward to rewire my electronics and beeing abel to charge my cell and the rest of the gizmos I bring with me.


----------

